# P. metallica care?



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Im thinking of getting a sling of these from TSS with my next pay cheque, but im a little worried as i dont want it dropping dead on me with in a couple of weeks, do these guys have any special requirments, what sort of housing do i need to set up, do they like it damper/ dryer are they terrestrial as slings like my little P. regalis?
Also TSS have them up for £65 is the the cheapest they go in general as slings or is there anyone/where else i can get one from?
Any other info will be greatly apreciated thanks


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm gonna get one too but to be honest i'm gonna wait and pay the extra for an adult


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

malky201 said:


> I'm gonna get one too but to be honest i'm gonna wait and pay the extra for an adult


Do TSS ever have adults in? and how much do they go for?


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

There is alot of information on the forums about their care if you do some searching. They are much like regalis slings to care for but keep them dryer. I think they will be much the same as any Pokie sling with regards to dropping down dead... mines still alive 

A sub adult/adult female will set you back between £250 and £350. A subadult male will be less, probably about £70 - £100. Unsexed will be somewhere between the 2, the speed at which they sell (or not) will indicate if people recon they are male or female from the photo posted up.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

ok thanks alot, how fast a growers are the slings?


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

A straight reply from me here so dont dont take it the wrong way.

If you dont know how to look after ANY spider, then DONT get it. 



> do these guys have any special requirments, what sort of housing do i need to set up, do they like it damper/ dryer are they terrestrial as slings like my little P. regalis?


This is basic information that is out there if you would but look for it, its not hard, its not rocket science, it is BASIC research that is available to everyone if they can be bothered to search for it.

Have ever heard of something called :google:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

PeterUK said:


> A straight reply from me here so dont dont take it the wrong way.
> 
> If you dont know how to look after ANY spider, then DONT get it.
> 
> ...


Pretty much what my thoughts are. I know you're only asking for help but if you want to get a spider this expensive I'd have thought you'd have really done your research...


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

PeterUK said:


> If you dont know how to look after ANY spider, then DONT get it.


I disagree with this. 

Instead of not bothering, you should do research. The whole point of living is to learn. 

So i shouldn't of bothered with buying 3 1cm m.balfouri's over a year ago, with NO experience of keeping baboon burrowers previously? I even got told not to bother because at 1cm, there is a high fatality rate. And not to waste £165......Even though everyone was wrong. :whistling2:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

TalulaTarantula said:


> Im thinking of getting a sling of these from TSS with my next pay cheque, but im a little worried as i dont want it dropping dead on me with in a couple of weeks, do these guys have any special requirments, what sort of housing do i need to set up, do they like it damper/ dryer are they terrestrial as slings like my little P. regalis?
> Also TSS have them up for £65 is the the cheapest they go in general as slings or is there anyone/where else i can get one from?
> Any other info will be greatly apreciated thanks


 
I treat mine like any other pokie give them around 60-65% humidity and temps around 20-22c I fed mine on bean weevils and now roaches nothing different to anything else... : victory: there only blue lol


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> A straight reply from me here so dont dont take it the wrong way.
> 
> If you dont know how to look after ANY spider, then DONT get it.
> 
> ...


I am doing my research and i have been looking through google, books ect but they all have different bits of info that sometimes contradict the other sources but id rather have advice directly from people like everyone here, 

And i can see where your coming from, but id rather go and buy it to get the experience, if i didnt bother getting T's i wasnt sure about or have experience with I wouldnt have any, if i had no intention of learning anything about any of my animals i wouldnt have any.


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

> Instead of not bothering, you should do research. The whole point of living is to learn.


Couldn't agree more with that quote - do a bit of research, especially on here as there's a great post all about pokies and I'm sure you will have no problems. I bought juveniles as I prefer get them past the "fragile" stage as slings do and can die for no reason and seeing £65 curled up would have made me cry! I was lucky getting mine and as for keeping they are quite hardy and don't need it too wet so don't worry about humidity for keeping them. If your breeding them then it's a whole new ball game. They grow like most pokies and when they shed they seem to double in size! They really are a stunning spider and I promise you that you won't regret buying it.


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Anyone considered that part of her research is coming on here to ask some advice from people with experience with the species in question? Seems to me she's doing the right thing as she hasn't bought it yet and is actually trying to find something out about them.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

This is exactly why I hardly post on the forums any more - so much ugliness. All the OP did was ask a very simple, reasonable and valid question.

To answer that question, feel free to have a look here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/234784-newbie-guide-poecilotheria.html

Bear in mind that metallica (like most poecilotheria) don't like it too wet. The average annual relative humidity level where metallica inhabit is only around 55% or so.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the last 3 posts, this is the sort of info i have been looking for, thanks for the link Dan i will have a gander at that now :2thumb:


----------



## iclazion (Dec 13, 2012)

Needless to say this site popped up when I "searched google".

Background : I bought 3 P.metallica 3rd instar slings @ R1200 per sling that is $138.77 US per sling so $416.31 in total from the breeder.

I have asked how to keep them and was given a few guides as to how to keep the slings alive, however 1 died today and I now have 2 left that molted out on the 6th Dec 2012 and the 8th Dec 2012. 

Even with a subscription to the "theBTS journals" and advice from the breeder I had found my 3rd instar dead in the tub.


----------



## rob158 (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't see the point of keeping aggresive species that every time you open the tank your scared it'll charge at you and sink its fangs in. :shock:
If you want a blue spider I would get an _Avicularia_ species, at least you can hold them. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

rob158 said:


> I don't see the point of keeping aggresive species that every time you open the tank your scared it'll charge at you and sink its fangs in. :shock:
> If you want a blue spider I would get an _Avicularia_ species, at least you can hold them. :mf_dribble:


Old thread Mate, I doubt if you will get a response from the OP.

TBH, anyone who has P metallicas wouldn't give an Avic a second thought.........unless you are me and its juruensis! There is just NO comparison!


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

iclazion said:


> Needless to say this site popped up when I "searched google".
> 
> Background : I bought 3 P.metallica 3rd instar slings @ R1200 per sling that is $138.77 US per sling so $416.31 in total from the breeder.
> 
> ...


That's bad news. Metallicas aren't any more difficult than other Pokies IME. Have a read through this.............it explains all things pokie! Oh, and those prices are a bit expensive. I reckon you have been ripped off big time! 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/234784-newbie-guide-poecilotheria.html


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

They are a hardy species in my opinion. I had 70 slings, sold 40 and the rest are doing fine, only had one loss so far.


----------

